# Should I shoe my horse? How much does it cost?



## Frances28 (23 May 2008)

My horse has never been shod - she's always had great feet. A month ago I moved her to a new yard which has a stone track leading to the turn-out field. I noticed that her feet are becoming quite brittle. 

I have started to use Naf Hoof and Sole as of today which may help but ultimately not sure whether to get her shoed or just regularly trimmed.

Any thoughts?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (23 May 2008)

I have only recently put shoes on my mare. I found this was necessary as she became increasingly foot sore whilst out hacking and even so much of a look at a stone would reduce her to limping. Ultimately your farrier will be the best person to advise whether or not your mare needs shoes, but if you are noticing a detrimental effect on her hooves I would definately say it is worth putting shoes on her.

As for how much, I guess it does vary depending on where you live but for a full set of shoes where we are it costs £70.


----------



## Frances28 (23 May 2008)

Many thanks Princess G - I will inquire with the farrier. I have considered putting shoes the front two hooves as her back feet are fine. 

Will look into it.


----------



## ajn1610 (23 May 2008)

If it is just the track that is the problem what about getting some boots to walk her to the field in? Seems a shame to go to the expense if she is otherwise ok.


----------



## littlemisslauren (23 May 2008)

£50 for a full set


----------



## clipclop (23 May 2008)

If anything the stone track should be helping to improve the feet.
Since you have moved to the new yard have you changed anything in your routine?

To keep on top of my ridden horses feet I have to keep him trimmed every four weeks. This keeps them short, neat and helps them to stay strong. Once the feet start to get scruffy, cracked, flared etc that is when the hoof capsule seems to weaken and then probs arise. That is my experience so far.

I think you definitely need to talk to your farrier.


----------



## moodiestmare (23 May 2008)

I pay £55 a set


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (23 May 2008)

When we got our traditional in September, he was unshod and had been for a long time.  We hacked him, but quickly found that he struggled with our stony tracks.  He's now shod in front, and is fine like that, the backs wear down and the farrier rarely has to trim them down.


----------



## vicm2509 (23 May 2008)

Is it all 4 feet or just the fronts? You could try a set of fronts, I pay £30 just for fronts which is all Baron has on most of the year. I pay £53 for all 4 I think.

Also try Keratex products on the feet, perhaps the moisturiser if they are dry and cracked, or the hardner if they are brittle. It could well be the time of year, a few horses get dry hooves in the summer.


----------



## pedilia (23 May 2008)

Blimey £70 a set 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ours are £55


----------



## Ezme (23 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Blimey £70 a set 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ours are £55 

[/ QUOTE ]

We pay £90+ a set.... not thing particularly special just a bit bigger and thicker seeing as thier for a driving shire....


----------



## brightmount (23 May 2008)

You say she now has to go down a stony track, but the problem you mention isn't that she is footy over the stones, but that her feet are brittle.

If she was footy then maybe shoes in front could help, but if brittleness is your only concern then I wouldn't shoe her. Nail holes just get you into a vicious circle with brittle feet. You would do better to use Kevin Bacon every day on the whole of the hoof wall, and Keratex hoof hardener on the sole, but not the frog, 2 or 3 times a week.

I've got one horse who goes barefoot, and one who is shod (she was bought shod and has been in constant work so no opportunity to transition to barefoot unfortunately). Once you shoe a horse it starts a catalogue of problems and expense, so as long as you can manage without it really is worth it and much healthier.


----------



## siobhanc (24 May 2008)

jeepers....here its 55 for a new set...thats about £40 I think?


----------



## RobinHood (24 May 2008)

I paid £80 for a bog standard set of shoes last week - daylight robbery! Average price is about £70, am very jealous of anyone paying less.


----------



## westernriderH (24 May 2008)

I pay £60 for a set.


----------



## dieseldog (24 May 2008)

It is probably a combination of the stony track and the change of location.  There might not be the same nutrients i the grass that she was getting before so the hoof isn't as healthy as it was.  I've never fed a hoof supplement but it might be something worth investigating


----------



## misterjinglejay (24 May 2008)

70 quid seems to be the normal price here on the Surrey/West Sussex border.


----------

